# Best pick of liter



## moralesloves pits (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok. My qiestion is is there a way to know which pup is the best of the liter? I knew someone that he would know What puppy was the best of the liter once they were born by just lopking at its tails. I never understood that. Any advice to What I should look for.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha whoever told you that you can tell the best pup by looking at the tails has no clue what they are talking about. In all honesty, the only way to know the best of the litter is to keep them all and see how they mature. When they are about 7-8 weeks you can get an idea of their possible adult structure, but there is no garantee. Pups change as they grow!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Personally I'd run away from any breeder selling the "pick of the litter". If they don't want the best of what they've produced chances are you don't either. Good breeders have litters to keep their lines going and place dogs in suitable homes, working quality, show quality or pet, you can make some judgements at that age but it's still kind of a crapshoot. Usually it's backyard breeders pushing pick of the litter as the pup that is the biggest or best colored, which is bs. What are you looking for in a dog is going to determined what pup is right for you.


----------



## moralesloves pits (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh Ok. I see I thought that breeders would know What pups to pick out of the litter by have exp. on breeding they would know how to pick out a pup and What pups to keep to breed later on. To produce top quality pits. I also wonder why they do sell their "best pick" and sell it for 1,000 - 2,000$.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

moralesloves pits said:


> Ok. My qiestion is is there a way to know which pup is the best of the liter? I knew someone that he would know What puppy was the best of the liter once they were born by just lopking at its tails. I never understood that. Any advice to What I should look for.


For my wife and I the best of the litter was a little skinnier than his brothera and sisters but the reason he was our pick is because he was calm and came up to our daughter rolled over and begged for a belly rub lol. Everyone has their definition of the best pup. Now he's actually bigger than all of his littermates and has an awesome personality. You just have to see the whole litter and pick one that seems like a fit for your situation.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Cuz it's in there head. They think what they produce is "fire" and they are an elite breeder. Relly they're full of it.
The breeder can describe each pup, personality, spunky ness and even tell you a cute little story about each one too. The pick of the litter is YOUR choice! Not his. As far as structure of aa pup and how it's going to mature into a pet or a show dog or even breeding stock depends on how much homework you do before you buy a pup.


----------



## moralesloves pits (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok just wondering why I see people acting like they know What pups are better than the others in the litters


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

moralesloves pits said:


> Ok just wondering why I see people acting like they know What pups are better than the others in the litters


People just want to feel important lol. Thats all I can figure when you find the right pup and right litter you'll know I wwnt the literally hundreds of pups talking to everyone selling pups and one day it clicked sounds corny but I coulsnt be happier with our pick.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea you wont know what one was the best out of the litter until they are adults and fully matured LOL anyone saying otherwise is bullshitting you. 

We picked out pups based on many different things, but you are just guessing with a puppy because you cant tell anything about how it will be/act as an adult


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

the best puppy in my opinion is the one that works best for you. A breeder might pick a pup based on his conformation, or size, or personality. their choice should not be based on color. if it is, find yourself a different breeder. 

I picked my boy based on his reaction to me. I hadn't planned to get a dog, but it was picking him up that sold me on getting him. 

The pup I picked is not the same as the pup you might have picked. it is definitely not the pup that a person looking for a hunting dog would have picked. He is not the pup that a service dog trainer might have picked. He works best for my life situation. 

My parents are going to be getting a new Rot in a couple months time, and I know that they will choose a dog with a very different temperament to Jones.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Go with your gut instinct......If you don't you'll always second guess your choice.


----------

